# Harnoncourt is dead



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

Sad news: http://slippedisc.com/2016/03/sad-news-nikolaus-harnoncourt-is-dead/


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Sad news indeed. From Monteverdi and Bach to Bruckner and Dvořák, his recordings have brought me immense pleasure. RIP to a great musician and scholar.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Picander said:


> Sad news: http://slippedisc.com/2016/03/sad-news-nikolaus-harnoncourt-is-dead/


Maestro Harnoncourt - You have done well and worked hard to deliver Classical Music to millions - Well done, magnificent and noble servant.

Вечная Память!


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

This is bad news.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh no. That makes me so sad. He seemed to be a well of stimulating but (nearly always) very musical unusual insights. So many of his recordings are among my favourites, especially his Bach, Handel and Beethoven. The record companies seemed to pitch him as the alternative to Gardiner but I found Harnoncourt's ability to tap into the tradition a stronger draw than Gardiner more entrepreneurial approach.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Sad news.
RIP.

I realized his parents were part of the Aristocracy (Graf), that is interesting. I need to check out his works in my collection.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

He made a wonderfull contrebution to the world of music. His monument will be the recordings he left for us all to enjoy!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Tribute here from the BBC

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-35739456

Obviously a superb musician and pioneer. Like most pioneers he sometimes went too far but I reckon his best recordings were when he came back more 'main stream'. 
I have: the Beethoven Symphonies - uneven but revelatory. 
The (second) Christmas Oratorio - the best recording there is imo
His final Matthew Passion - probably the best HIP - simply superb.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

By coincidence, the last piece of music I listened to was Harnoncourt conducting Haydn's Symphony no.6.

I tend to be far more interested in works rather than performers, but he has a significant place in my collection.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

RIP. A huge loss.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

"Dead?" Nonsense, he is no more dead than Bernstein or Karajan.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I still recall listening over and over again to his recordings of the Bach Orchestra Suites and his first Mass in B Minor. My introduction to HIP.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Sad news indeed. I also liked his Mozart interpretations including symphonies 39,40,41.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

RIP, I don't own any of his baroque era stuff but I love his Schumann, Schubert, and Beethoven.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Although I am sad for he has passed away, I take solace in the fact that record companies will release Complete Harnoncourt Recordings very soon to capitalize on this marketing opportunity. 

It sounds harsh but that's what they do to major artists. Wait till 'ey die and then profiteer from their death.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klassic said:


> "Dead?" Nonsense, he is no more dead than Bernstein or Karajan.


Yeah, but that isn't the point. He is no longer with us and we are acknowledging his passing. Harnoncourt's late Mozart Symphonies are my favorites...RIP.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> By coincidence, the last piece of music I listened to was Harnoncourt conducting Haydn's Symphony no.6.
> 
> I tend to be far more interested in works rather than performers, but he has a significant place in my collection.


Yeah, I realized my better Haydn symphonies are conducted by him. I don't pay much attention to info of a music piece when they're on my PC or Music player for a long time.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Sad news. He was one of my favorite living conductors and will be well remembered by all of us, many decades to come for sure.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

He'll be sorely missed for certain.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

RIP. I highly appreciated Harnoncourt for performance of Monteverdi's 3 survived operas. I enjoy Ulysses only in his version.
Just one short example of their cooperation (Monteverdi/Harnoncourt/Yakar): One of the most beautiful baroque aria for me:


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

One of my Great Beloveds.

I admired Harnoncourt, his recorded work and his attitude to music so much. I read everything by him that I could and watched as many interviews as were available on the internet so as to learn more. I'm grateful that he lived to such a grand age and left us while still, so to speak, in his prime!


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

May he rest in peace!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I have enjoyed his work on Haydn and Mozart's music.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I am saddened to hear these news. Rest in peace, great Maestro. I have some excellent recordings of Haydn symphonies and choral music by him - Symphonies 31, 59, 73 on one disc, symphonies 30, 53 and 69 on another, as well as the Stabat Mater and the Harmoniemesse. All records are of very high quality, imo - his conducting may sound slightly 'mannered' to some, but I believe that Harnoncourt was a lover of new things and always sought to bring out new details in a score. Thus, I think his interpretations will always remain fresh to the ear. R. I. P. Maestro.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Live = death, we have to deal with it.
The strange thing about this person; only one topic, whilst Boulez died, they came in thick and fast


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I first realized how great Harnoncourt was when I got his Beethoven Symphonies set. Cheezy cover, but the performance and recording are superb. I was inspired to get the Beethoven Piano Concertos with Pierre-Laurent Aimard upon this earlier experience.

~


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Nikolaus Harnoncourt was one of a kind . His interpretations could be quirky , with odd phrasing, tempi and accentuation among other apparent mannerisms, but you could never dismiss them as dull or boring . He seemed incapable of giving an uninteresting performance whether you liked them or not .
He was a profound scholar of music , but never dogmatic or pedantic . He will be greatly missed , but '
we must all be grateful for the immense legacy of recordings and DVDs he has left .
They will be food for thought and instruction for musicians of the future .


----------

